# Thats a lot of bowl blanks!



## CalumetWoodworks (Apr 2, 2018)

My brother owns a small masonry company and once in awhile he has to clear a tree or two from a job site. This is his latest haul. Said I can take what I want! I may take up chainsaw carving to use up some of this wood. Any ideas as to what type of wood it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 3, 2018)

Moved here so people can comment. Im going to guess Ash

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks! It is ash. Unfortunately, moving ash across county lines is frowned upon in WI. The EAB is a problem in the state.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 3, 2018)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Thanks! It is ash. Unfortunately, moving ash across county lines is frowned upon in WI. The EAB is a problem in the state.



What if you chainsaw it into blanks and seal it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 3, 2018)

It's really pretty sad about the ash tree's , you can't stop the spread of the borer, wiped out the trees here in Michigan. The thing is that the borer larvae are in the cambium layer, right below the bark. So if you mill the lumber there are no bugs in it. But to be safe they say all ash is bad and don't move it. I get it, but it's sad just the same, beautiful usable lumber going to the land fill or burn pile.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 3, 2018)

I'd love to have that stuff, looks like nice tight growth rings....


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm going to turn as much as I can. I don't keep much wood in my shop so I'm not too worried about an infestation.


----------



## Fresch (Apr 26, 2018)

You will know when your state starts to get infested, you will see the funky traps hanging in the trees.
Purple triangle.


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 30, 2018)

My Mom had two enormous White Ash trees on her property until recently. The county came by & took them down because of Emerald Ash Borer.
Then the county had the balls to send her a bill for removing them. She told them to go pound sand down a rat hole.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fresch (Apr 30, 2018)

In N.Y. King cococuomo would just add it to your property taxs for next year.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (May 10, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's really pretty sad about the ash tree's , you can't stop the spread of the borer, wiped out the trees here in Michigan. The thing is that the borer larvae are in the cambium layer, right below the bark. So if you mill the lumber there are no bugs in it. But to be safe they say all ash is bad and don't move it. I get it, but it's sad just the same, beautiful usable lumber going to the land fill or burn pile.



We now have the EAB in VT. the state is putting some heavy restrictions on moving ash wood and logs around. NH has had some success isolating it with restrictions. Land owners have been harvesting ash at a record rate trying to get ahead of the borer and ash logs are bringing a premium price. A local log yard has been shipping containers to China for the past year, I really don't understand the economics of it. The log yard owner told me that the Chinese are stockpiling it because in a few years it will be unavailable . I wish them luck with that I have seen the logs that go into the containers and most of them are already badly end checked I would think that a month or two sealed up in a cargo container would further degrade them. Because ash rarely grows in solid stands I suspect it will be many years before the bugs get it all, heck we still have a few mature elms kicking around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andy close (Jul 3, 2018)

The family & I just returned home to IL. from vacation in VA. I saw a bunch of huge Ash trees (Monticello & Williamsburg area) and was amazed by the size/age. Some of the limbs on these trees were larger than the 3 Ash I felled & milled last summer. I was surprised that they hadn't been hit by EAB & figured maybe they were inoculated very early on since they were in historic areas. 
Did the EAB start in the Great Lakes shipping areas, Lake Michigan, & then spread out? I sure hope some of those giants I saw are spared.


----------



## Fresch (Jul 3, 2018)

You would need to google box that.
Here in NY the answer is to :
1) inoculate, an expensive and must repeatedly move.
2) cut them down, cheapest move.
So to save the trees we need to kill the trees; and you can't have any.


----------



## andy close (Jul 3, 2018)

Yup, that's what they're doing in Chicagoland & burbs too. My brother's neighborhood was actually inoculated & then chopped. :/ They had a beautiful, huge Ash in their front yard (city property) with no signs of infection. The city decided to just cut them all down anyway. The whole tree went through a monster chipper. I'm not sure how they chipped up the trunk as it was at least 3' across, but that was their plan.
so sad.


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 3, 2018)

andy close said:


> The family & I just returned home to IL. from vacation in VA. I saw a bunch of huge Ash trees (Monticello & Williamsburg area) and was amazed by the size/age. Some of the limbs on these trees were larger than the 3 Ash I felled & milled last summer. I was surprised that they hadn't been hit by EAB & figured maybe they were inoculated very early on since they were in historic areas.
> Did the EAB start in the Great Lakes shipping areas, Lake Michigan, & then spread out? I sure hope some of those giants I saw are spared.



It started here in SE michigan. Not sure exactly how it landed, but was from commercial shipping of some sort if I remember right. The trees here are hit HARD there no stopping it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

